# جراحة لجنين داخل الرحم



## marmora jesus (22 أغسطس 2009)

*شهدت الفترة الأخيرة تطوراً كبيراً في طرق إجراء العمليات الجراحية لعلاج العيوب الخلقية في الأطفال , سواء كانت فتقاً بالحجاب الحاجز أو عيوباً خلقية في مجرى البول أو في القولون .*
*فبالنسبة لفتق الحجاب الحاجز الخلقي في الأطفال  ,فقد مر العلاج بتطورات كثيرة خلال العشرين عاماً الماضية , وحديثا ظهر في " سان فرانسيسكو " بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اتجاه لعلاج الفجوة في الحجاب الحاجز قبل الولادة عن طريق إجراء عملية للجنين داخل الرحم , حيث يفتح الجراح جدار بطن الأم وجدار الرحم وبطن الجنين لإغلاق الفجوة جراحياً . لكن يعيب هذه الاتجاه تعريض الأم لخطري التخدير والعملية الجراحية , وتعريض الجنين للأخطاء الناجمة عنهما . وتعرض الأم أيضا – للإجهاض المبكر مما يودي بحياة المولود إضافة إلى أن هذه الجراحة لم تؤدي إلى تحسن نسبة الشفاء بطريقة ملحوظة . ثم ظهر اتجاه آخر يعتمد على أكسدة الدم خارج الجسم بعد الولادة عن طريق جهاز رئة صناعية , يشبه في طريقة عمله جهاز الكلي الصناعية , حيث يؤخذ الدم من وريد لتتم عملية الأكسدة ثم يعاد إلى الجسم عن طريق شريان في الرقبة حتى تتحسن حالة الرئة  ثم تجرى عملية الفتق , لكن يعيب هذا الأسلوب أنه يؤدي إلى زيادة السيولة في الدم , كما أنه لم يؤدي إلى تحسن ملحوظ في نسبة الشفاء .*

*ويشارإلى أن هناك ثالثا يعتمد على استخدام متطورة للتنفس الصناعي تساعد على عمل الرئة , فإذا عرفنا أن الطفل يتنفس من 30 إلى 40 مرة في الدقيقة – وهو نفس ما تقوم به أجهزة التنفس الصناعي العادية – فإنه في حالات فتق الحجاب الحاجز تستخدم أجهزة متطورة يصل فيها عدد مرات التنفس إلى ألف مرة في الدقيقة .*
*والمعروف أن هذا المرض عبارة عن عيب خلقي في نمو الحجاب الحاجز الذي يقص بين تجويف البطن والصدر ويتحكم في حركة التنفس شهيقا وزفيرا . ويتكون من 3 أجزاء منفصلة تتحد مع بعضها لتكون غشاء متكاملاً يفصل بين الصدر والبطن في النصف الثاني من الشهر الثالث للحمل , وفي حالة فشل تكوين هذا الغشاء المتكامل ينشأ فتق أو فجوة تسمح لمكونات تجويف البطن بالدخول إلى تجويف الصدر , وهذا يشمل عادة المعدة والأمعاء الدقيقة والأمعاء الغليظة والبنكرياس والطحال والكليتين وأحيانا أجزاء من الكبد . وعندما توجد محتويات البطن في تجويف الصدر تضغط على رئة الجنين في تلك الفترة الحرجة من الحمل وتمنعها من التكون والنمو الطبيعي , كما تضغط مكونات البطن على القلب والقصبة الهوائية والرئة في الناحية الأخرى وتؤثر بذلك في نمو الرئتين . وعادة يوجد الفتق في الناحية اليسرى من الحجاب الحاجز ويمكن تشخيصه قبل الولادة عن طريق الموجات فوق الصوتية خلال الفحص الروتيني للأم الحامل , ويعتبر خلقيا يؤدي إلى الوفاة بنسبة تتراوح بين 40 و 50% *

*ضعف الرئتين *
* وتحدث هذه الحالة لمولود من بين 5 آلاف حالة , وكان هناك اعتقاد بأن هذه الحالة تستوجب إجراء جراحة عاجلة فور تشخيصها بعد الولادة , بهدف إعادة مكونات البطن إلى تجويفها والسماح للرئتين بالنمو الطبيعي , لكن تبين أن المشكلة لا تكمن في وجود محتويات البطن في الصدر فقط , ولكن في ضعف نمو الرئتين , الأمر الذي يعني استمرار صعوبة التنفس وأكسدة الدم على الرغم من إجراء العملية , الأمر الذي يفسر ارتفاع نسبة الوفيات في هذه الحالات . ومن أعراض هذه المرض بعد الولادة صعوبة التنفس وميل لون الجسم إلى الأزرق وضيق تجويف البطن بحيث يكون جداره مقعرا (مدفوعا إلى الداخل ) نتيجة وجود مكونات البطن في الصدر , تزداد الحالة سوءا مع رضاعة الطفل أو وضع الأكسجين على فمه لتحسين زرقة الجسم , لأن المعدة والأمعاء تمتلئان بالطعام واللبن فتضغطان على الرئة , ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للأوكسجين الذي يدخل البطن والأمعاء فينتفخان ويضغطان بالتالي على الرئتين .*

*وهناك 3 أنواع من فتق الحجاب الحاجز حسب موقع الفتق أو الفجوة , فهي قد تكون أمامية أو خلفية أو في فتحة المريء . ونعتبر الفتحة الخلفية خاصة في الناحية اليسرى هي الأخطر لأنها تكون كبيرة ونمو الرئة يكون ضعيفاً جداً , وتعتبر الأمامية الأقل خطرا لقلة محتوياتها , ومن الممكن أن تكون الفتحة مزدوجة تشمل الجزء الأمامي بالإضافة إلى المريء وتعتبر حالة نادرة .*

*مجرى البول *
* وتؤكد الدراسات أن هناك أبحاثا وتجارب جديدة نتائجها مبشرة بالنسبة لعلاج العيوب الخلقية في مجرى البول , فهناك طريقة جديدة ونسبة نجاحها لا تقل عن 95% ويستطيع الطفل العودة إلى منزله في نفس يوم إجراء الجراحة له دون الحاجة إلى ترك قسطرة في مجرى البول , أيضا لا يوضع غيار على الجرح حيث يترك مكانه مكشوفا . وتم إجراء ما يزيد على 400 عملية بهذه الطريقة ونسبة نجاحها أكثر من 95%  بحيث يصعب معرفة ما إذا كان الطفل أجريت له عملية أم لا . ويمكن تشخيص العيوب الخلقية في مجرى البول بعد الولادة عن طريق الطبيب أو أهل الطفل , لأن الأطفال في هذه الحالة يتميزون بما يطلق عليه " طهارة الملائكة " أي عدم وجود جلد زائد بشكل كامل حول العضو الذكري وهنا يجب التنبيه بعدم طهارة هؤلاء الأولاد أو إزالة الجزء المتبقي من الجلد حيث إنه قد يحتاج إليه في العمليات الجراحية .*

*عيوب متوسطة وطويلة *
* وهناك أنواع أخرى من العيوب الخلقية لمجرى البول تسمى النوع المتوسط أو الطويل حيث تكون المسافة بين فتحة البول ونهاية العضو متوسطة أو طويلة , وهذا يحدث في نحو 30% من الأطفال كما قد يصاحب هذه العيوب عدم وجود خصية أو خصيتين في مكانهما الطبيعي بالكيس .  وفي الدرجات الشديدة من هذه العيوب قد يصعب التكهن بنوع الطفل ما إذا كان ذكر أم أنثى . وفي نحو 50%  من هذا الحالات يصاحب العيب الخلقي انحناء وتقوس في العضو الذكري للطفل ومن الضروري تصحيح هذا التقوس أثناء العملية الجراحية لينمو العضو بشكل طبيعي ويمكن له في سن الزواج أن يتزوج بشكل طبيعي .  وعدم تصحيح هذه العيوب الخلقية قد يؤثر في نفسيته ويمنعه من القيام بعلاقة زوجية بطريقة طبيعية وقد يؤدي إلى العقم , ويوجد في المراجع الطبية ما يقرب من 300 طريقة جراحية لعلاج هذه العيوب الخلقية ,الأمر الذي يوضح أن معظمها لا يؤدي إلى النتيجة المطلوبة لذلك فإن العملية الجديدة تتميز بأنها سهلة وتستعمل جزءاً من الجلد الطبيعي في منطقة العضو الذكري , ونسبة المضاعفات تقل عن 5% , ولا تستغرق العملية عادة اكثر من ساعة بدلاً من 4 ساعات كما في السابق , ويمكن للطفل التبول من خلال العضو بعد العملية مباشرة بدون قسطرة .*
*وهناك طريقة أخرى لعلاج حالات العيوب الخلقية في مجرى البول من النوع الطويل , فقد جرت العادة على علاج هذا النوع من العيوب الخلقية على مرحلتين , يتم في الأولى علاج انحناء أو تقوس العضو وفي الثانية يتم عمل أنبوبة لتوصيل فتحة مجرى البول حتى نهاية العضو , وكانت نسبة نجاح هذه العمليات لا تزيد على 50% , وتتميز العملية الجديدة بأنها يمكن علاج هذا العيب في خطوة واحدة دون الحاجة إلى وضع قسطرة في مجرى البول أو غيار حيث يتم وضع أنبوبة مباشرة في المثانة حتى يلتئم الجرح تماماً وتصل نسبة النجاح بهذه الطريقة إلى 80%  .*

*القولون *
* وتوجد طريقة جديدة أيضا لعلاج العيوب الخلقية في القولون وهذا العيب الخلقي شائع الحدوث حيث يصاب به طفل بين 2500 مولود , وعادة ما تشكو الأم من أن الطفل لا يتبرز بانتظام وأنه يعاني انتفاخا في البطن , وكانت الطريقة الوحيدة لمساعدته على التبرز هي وضع " دبوس" في فتحة الشرج . كما أن الطفل في هذه الحالات يتخلص من الإفرازات بعد الولادة بعد أكثر من يومين , في حين أن الطبيعي هو أن يتخلص منها خلال 24 ساعة من الولادة , والعمليات الشائعة لعلاج هذا العيب تتم عادة على 3 مراحل , يتم في الأولى عمل فتحة للقولون على جدار البطن وفي الثانية تجرى عملية من خلال بطن الطفل واستئصال الجزء المعيب , الثالثة يتم إغلاق فتحة القولون على جدار البطن وفي كل مرحلة من هذه المراحل يمكث الطفل بالمستشفى نحو أسبوع مع حدوث أنواع مختلفة من المضاعفات في 30% من الحالات .*

* وتتميز العملية الجديدة التي تمت تجربتها على 75 حالة بأنه يتم علاج العيوب الخلقية للقولون في مرحلة واحدة بدلاً من 3 مرحل , ولا يمكث الطفل بالمستشفى سوى خمسة أيام , ونسبة مضاعفاتها لا تزيد على %8 ويتم في العملية الجديدة استئصال الجزء المعيب من القولون من خلال فتحة الشرج وتوصل الجزء السليم بها دون الحاجة إلى فتحة للقولون على جدار البطن , ولا يتم فيها فتح بطن الطفل , وبعد الجراحة يكون من الصعب اكتشاف أن الطفل أجريت له مثل هذه الجراحة 
*
*المصدر : http://www.tartoos.com/HomePage/Rtable/MedecinMag/Technology/Tech20.htm
*


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات جميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *معلومات جميلة جدا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا ماجد*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2009)

*وتوجد طريقة جديدة أيضا لعلاج العيوب الخلقية في القولون وهذا العيب الخلقي شائع الحدوث حيث يصاب به طفل بين 2500 مولود , وعادة ما تشكو الأم من أن الطفل لا يتبرز بانتظام وأنه يعاني انتفاخا في البطن , وكانت الطريقة الوحيدة لمساعدته على التبرز هي وضع " دبوس" في فتحة الشرج . كما أن الطفل في هذه الحالات يتخلص من الإفرازات بعد الولادة بعد أكثر من يومين , في حين أن الطبيعي هو أن يتخلص منها خلال 24 ساعة من الولادة , والعمليات الشائعة لعلاج هذا العيب تتم عادة على 3 مراحل , يتم في الأولى عمل فتحة للقولون على جدار البطن وفي الثانية تجرى عملية من خلال بطن الطفل واستئصال الجزء المعيب , الثالثة يتم إغلاق فتحة القولون على جدار البطن وفي كل مرحلة من هذه المراحل يمكث الطفل بالمستشفى نحو أسبوع مع حدوث أنواع مختلفة من المضاعفات في 30% من الحالات .
*
دبوس في فتحة الشرج

اوه

اكيد شي مؤلم

بس الحمد لله التقدم ماشي

على كل الصعد

هتى عندنا بالقسم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا مرمورة


----------



## marmora jesus (22 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *وتوجد طريقة جديدة أيضا لعلاج العيوب الخلقية في القولون وهذا العيب الخلقي شائع الحدوث حيث يصاب به طفل بين 2500 مولود , وعادة ما تشكو الأم من أن الطفل لا يتبرز بانتظام وأنه يعاني انتفاخا في البطن , وكانت الطريقة الوحيدة لمساعدته على التبرز هي وضع " دبوس" في فتحة الشرج . كما أن الطفل في هذه الحالات يتخلص من الإفرازات بعد الولادة بعد أكثر من يومين , في حين أن الطبيعي هو أن يتخلص منها خلال 24 ساعة من الولادة , والعمليات الشائعة لعلاج هذا العيب تتم عادة على 3 مراحل , يتم في الأولى عمل فتحة للقولون على جدار البطن وفي الثانية تجرى عملية من خلال بطن الطفل واستئصال الجزء المعيب , الثالثة يتم إغلاق فتحة القولون على جدار البطن وفي كل مرحلة من هذه المراحل يمكث الطفل بالمستشفى نحو أسبوع مع حدوث أنواع مختلفة من المضاعفات في 30% من الحالات .*
> 
> دبوس في فتحة الشرج
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يارب دايما يا كليمو يبقي في تقدم في القسم*

*ميرسي لمرورك جدا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## girgis2 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااا عالمعلومات الهامة*

*ربنا يباركك*

*ويارب العلم في تقدم دائم*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا عالمعلومات الهامة*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا جرجس*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2009)

*استمتعت جدا بقرأة موضوعك اختى العزيزة*
*شكرا الك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *استمتعت جدا بقرأة موضوعك اختى العزيزة*
> 
> *شكرا الك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> ...


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا جوجو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## mero_engel (28 أغسطس 2009)

*فعلا العلم كل مدي في تقدم*
*حاجه جميله *
*موضوع شيق جدا *
*ميرسي ليكي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *فعلا العلم كل مدي في تقدم*
> 
> *حاجه جميله *
> *موضوع شيق جدا *
> ...


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع اكتر من راائع
ميرسى ليكى ولتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع اكتر من راائع​*
> _*ميرسى ليكى ولتعبك*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل اوي بجد
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أغسطس 2009)

مارو بنت الراعي قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي بجد
> ميرسي ليكي


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## SALVATION (28 أغسطس 2009)

_معلومات واخبار جديده على مسامعنا مرمورا_
_شكراا كتييير ليكى_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## الياس السرياني (28 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات روعة أختي الغالية

ومفرحة أوي لأنها تتعلق بسلامة الأطفال

ربنا ياخد بإيد الدكاترة عشان تصير نسب النجاح

في العمليات دي 100 %

ميرسي عالأخبار والمعلومات الجميلة

ربنا يحرس الجميع وخصوصاً الأطفال الأبرياء

ويبارك فيكِ أختي الغالية ويمحميكِ ...


----------



## sara A (28 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى يا مرمورة على المعلومات المفيدة*
*ونشكر ربنا على التقدم العلمى للعمليات *
*ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## zezza (28 أغسطس 2009)

التقدم الطبى شئ رائع حقيقى... و الاحسن ان الطفل بيتعالج من امراضه و هو لسة ضغير بدل ما يكبر بالامراض الخطيرة دى 
شكرا مرمورة موضوعك رائع يا قمر و مفيد جدا جدا جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أغسطس 2009)

salvation قال:


> _معلومات واخبار جديده على مسامعنا مرمورا_
> 
> _شكراا كتييير ليكى_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك جدا* 
*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أغسطس 2009)

elias017 قال:


> معلومات روعة أختي الغالية
> 
> ومفرحة أوي لأنها تتعلق بسلامة الأطفال
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسي لمرورك الياس*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أغسطس 2009)

sara a قال:


> *ميرسى يا مرمورة على المعلومات المفيدة*
> *ونشكر ربنا على التقدم العلمى للعمليات *
> *ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> التقدم الطبى شئ رائع حقيقى... و الاحسن ان الطفل بيتعالج من امراضه و هو لسة ضغير بدل ما يكبر بالامراض الخطيرة دى
> شكرا مرمورة موضوعك رائع يا قمر و مفيد جدا جدا جدا
> ربنا يباركك


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## white rose (29 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع  مرمورة

معلومات كتير مهمة و مفرحة كمان كتير

الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## dodo jojo (29 أغسطس 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *شهدت الفترة الأخيرة تطوراً كبيراً في طرق إجراء العمليات الجراحية لعلاج العيوب الخلقية في الأطفال , سواء كانت فتقاً بالحجاب الحاجز أو عيوباً خلقية في مجرى البول أو في القولون .*
> *فبالنسبة لفتق الحجاب الحاجز الخلقي في الأطفال  ,فقد مر العلاج بتطورات كثيرة خلال العشرين عاماً الماضية , وحديثا ظهر في " سان فرانسيسكو " بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية اتجاه لعلاج الفجوة في الحجاب الحاجز قبل الولادة عن طريق إجراء عملية للجنين داخل الرحم , حيث يفتح الجراح جدار بطن الأم وجدار الرحم وبطن الجنين لإغلاق الفجوة جراحياً . لكن يعيب هذه الاتجاه تعريض الأم لخطري التخدير والعملية الجراحية , وتعريض الجنين للأخطاء الناجمة عنهما . وتعرض الأم أيضا – للإجهاض المبكر مما يودي بحياة المولود إضافة إلى أن هذه الجراحة لم تؤدي إلى تحسن نسبة الشفاء بطريقة ملحوظة . ثم ظهر اتجاه آخر يعتمد على أكسدة الدم خارج الجسم بعد الولادة عن طريق جهاز رئة صناعية , يشبه في طريقة عمله جهاز الكلي الصناعية , حيث يؤخذ الدم من وريد لتتم عملية الأكسدة ثم يعاد إلى الجسم عن طريق شريان في الرقبة حتى تتحسن حالة الرئة  ثم تجرى عملية الفتق , لكن يعيب هذا الأسلوب أنه يؤدي إلى زيادة السيولة في الدم , كما أنه لم يؤدي إلى تحسن ملحوظ في نسبة الشفاء .*
> 
> *ويشارإلى أن هناك ثالثا يعتمد على استخدام متطورة للتنفس الصناعي تساعد على عمل الرئة , فإذا عرفنا أن الطفل يتنفس من 30 إلى 40 مرة في الدقيقة – وهو نفس ما تقوم به أجهزة التنفس الصناعي العادية – فإنه في حالات فتق الحجاب الحاجز تستخدم أجهزة متطورة يصل فيها عدد مرات التنفس إلى ألف مرة في الدقيقة .*
> ...



موضوع فى منتهة الجمال يا جميل وكل دى امراض ربنا يستر مشكور يا قمر


----------



## جيلان (29 أغسطس 2009)

*الف مبرووووووك يا سكرة
يُثبت*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أغسطس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع رائع مرمورة*
> 
> *معلومات كتير مهمة و مفرحة كمان كتير*
> 
> *الرب يبارك تعبك*


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> موضوع فى منتهة الجمال يا جميل وكل دى امراض ربنا يستر مشكور يا قمر


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أغسطس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *الف مبرووووووك يا سكرة*
> *يُثبت*


 

*الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## جدو كيرلس (5 سبتمبر 2009)

:ab4: معلومات رااااااااااااااااااااائعة


----------



## marmora jesus (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جدو كيرلس قال:


> :ab4: معلومات رااااااااااااااااااااائعة


 

*ميرسي لمرورك جدا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (8 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة وحديثة شكرا على مجهودك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (9 سبتمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> معلومات قيمة وحديثة شكرا على مجهودك ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*ميرسي لمرورك جدا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## Dr.Lilian (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي مرمر خالص علي المعلومات الرب يبارك حياتي


----------



## marmora jesus (14 سبتمبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> ميرسي مرمر خالص علي المعلومات الرب يبارك حياتي


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## جيلان (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*يُفك .. شكرا يا قمر*


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز ميرسى لك كتير يا مرمر 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يُفك .. شكرا يا قمر*


 

*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 سبتمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع مميز ميرسى لك كتير يا مرمر
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 
*ميرسي لمرورك يا ديدي*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومفيد


شكرا للموضوع ولمجهودك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد​
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا للموضوع ولمجهودك​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك النهيسي*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## h@ny (15 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات جميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## marmora jesus (16 سبتمبر 2009)

h@ny قال:


> معلومات جميلة جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا هاني *

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------

